
Streaming news network Cheddar acquired by Altice USA for $200M - jermaustin1
https://www.axios.com/cheddar-altice-usa-acquisition-streaming-news-e82390b6-49f6-4b54-94b5-a7adc0b06f35.html
======
PaulHoule
Ouch. Wish Cheddar would just go off the air it is that bad.

